# محاضرات في التحكم الآلي Automatic Control



## نايف علي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ...وبعد :

يسرني أن أقدم لكم اليوم محاضرات بوربوينت عن التحكم الآلي ، وهي عروض تقدم في مقرر التحكم الآلي بجامعة أم القرى من إعداد الدكتور طلال مندورة .

تفضلوا الرابط المباشر 


هنــــــــــــــا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

:63:​​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وجارى التحميل


----------



## مصطفى ريان (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ولى اضافة بمئات الكتب الجاهزة للتحميل من موقع link512.com

اضغط هنا
Automatic Control​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس نايف
مشكور على المحاضرات ..

بارك الله فيك ..وجزاكم كل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مصطفى ريان;1380860 قال:


> ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ولى اضافة بمئات الكتب الجاهزة للتحميل من موقع link512.com​
> 
> 
> اضغط هنا​
> automatic control​


 


الأخ مهندس مصطفى ريان 
مشكور على الموقع .. 
وقد وجدت ملف عن تمارين لمادة التحكم الآلي ..
وهي تطبيقات مفيدة جدا .. وأحببت ان أرفق هذا الملف هنا .​ 
بارك الله فيكم جميعاً.. ووفقكم.​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شـــــــــكر آ جزيلآا وفادكم الله
وال شكر للمهندس مطفى ريان على التعاون 
وهوا دة فعلآ التعاون والشغل المطلوب


----------



## د.محبس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم //أ.نايف علي مبروك التخرج والتميز 
شكرا لك...ما هي انواع controller مع الامثلة...الموضوع جميل واتمنى ان نتناقش فيه هنا على ارض الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

مع الشكر

تحياتي


----------



## نايف علي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

حياكم الله جميعاً 

تشرفت بمروركم


----------



## نايف علي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> السلام عليكم //أ.نايف علي مبروك التخرج والتميز
> شكرا لك...ما هي انواع controller مع الامثلة...الموضوع جميل واتمنى ان نتناقش فيه هنا على ارض الملتقى لتعم الفائدة
> 
> مع الشكر
> ...



حياك الله دكتور محبس 

الحقيقة التي درستها هي الأنواع التالية :

1- proportional controller (P) :
2- proportional-integral controller (PI):
3-proportional-integral-derivative (PID) controller :

ولي عودة بمزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## د.محبس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ا.نايف وسوف استمر معك


----------



## د.محبس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*انواع controller*

types of controller






نحن نملك كما درسنا ::
kp: proportional controller gain
ki: integrator controller gain
kd: derivative controller gain
ان زيادة كل من هذه k سوف يولد التالي:






وهنا في الاسفل محاضرة مرفقة توضح كل عنصر من العناصر المذكورة


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

" شكرا جزيلا - نايف على - د / محمد باشراحيل - د محبس - مصطفى ريان "


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الأجر العظيم.............................................................


----------



## saadsat (13 ديسمبر 2009)

sank yuooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## د.محبس (14 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو مهندس اسامة
تحياتي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل بديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
بورك فيكم
مع التقدير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## waleedghareeb (8 يونيو 2010)

أنا عاوز يا جماعة ضرورى اول محاضرات اساسية فى التحكم الالى انا طالب فى هندسة و اطلب المساعدة ممكن


----------



## محمد الصفطى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for the help


----------



## هدى عيد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على ما تقدموه


----------



## hesham.rakta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## hesham.rakta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى ولاكن ارجو التوضيح قى
remot control 
cscaded control
retio control

مع الشكر


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## olivertwist (29 مارس 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## م انس بصبوص (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## صلاح شوقى (13 مايو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## صلاح شوقى (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك


----------

